

Why do people always want to quit their jobs BEFORE starting their own business? - amwarner
http://www.shadeofinfo.com/quit-your-job-and-start-a-business/

======
davidsmith8900
\- I don't think starting a business has something to do with people wanting
to quit their jobs. I just think that alot of people just don't like their
jobs at all.

